
Howard Stern Is Getting Ripped Off - tosh
https://medium.com/@awilkinson/howard-stern-is-getting-ripped-off-1b721cc2f3f2
======
sacks2k
Have you listened to Howard Stern lately? Sirius XM is getting ripped off and
he would be insane NOT to re-sign his contract. His show is just not funny,
creative, or interesting anymore and it seems like he just gave up a long time
ago.

"cutting out the middleman (SiriusXM) and reaping all of the profits himself"

Most radio personalities don't want to have to deal with all of the technical
aspects of running a podcast (if you don't have good studio equipment and
people to run it, your show will not be entertaining and the sound quality
will be seriously lacking).

You also need to manage things like getting advertisers, and show producers
(Stern has many people working behind the scenes). It's much easier to just
sign a contract with Sirius for 500 Million/year and call it a day.

When you make this much money, you can pretty much already get anything you
want. Why bother with all of the hassle of running everything yourself?

~~~
masonic
Plus, I would expect that at least 70% of his podcast consumers would end up
listening to pirated copies for which Stern would get nothing.

